# Wilier MTBs



## Oldbloke (12 Nov 2014)

Anyone on here ride one of these?

Trying to get some opinions before I spend!


----------



## dan_bo (12 Nov 2014)

The higher-end ones certainly look the part.....


----------



## Oldbloke (12 Nov 2014)

dan_bo said:


> The higher-end ones certainly look the part.....


I thought so too, just wondering if they ride as good as they look


----------



## dan_bo (12 Nov 2014)

Look very euro-racey. I like.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (12 Nov 2014)

If they are anything like the road bikes they will be some of the best looking bikes around.


----------



## goody (12 Nov 2014)

Wheels look too big, front end looks too high and doesn't look like enough fork travel. Nice colour though.


----------



## Oldbloke (13 Nov 2014)

goodyhe0 said:


> Wheels look too big, front end looks too high and doesn't look like enough fork travel. Nice colour though.


For me the frame looks too small but I was used to MTBs from the 90s with 26 inch wheels.

You're right about the fork travel, doesn't look like 100mm there.


----------



## Oldbloke (26 Nov 2014)

Nobody on here got one or ridden one?


----------



## Cubist (28 Nov 2014)

That 501 XN looks a nice beast, very much XC race stylee though. The fork is an 80mm Reba, the brakes and drivetrain are XT. That's about par for the course for 29ers with that geometry. The only slight disappointment is the Shimano M35 hubs on the wheelset, but there are plenty of aftermarket wheelsets for little money if you're bothered by the weight and servicing requirements of Deore hubs. If you want fast fire road and groomed XC riding, and have the asking price to spend on one, it looks pretty good for the money. Can you get a test ride? 

If the frame looks small, check out a 26 inch steel AM bike....... 29er wheels mean you have to have what most would be considered to be a huge frame to slot between them while maintaining clearance.


----------



## Oldbloke (28 Nov 2014)

[OTE="Cubist, post: 3400001, member: 3745"]That 501 XN looks a nice beast, very much XC race stylee though. The fork is an 80mm Reba, the brakes and drivetrain are XT. That's about par for the course for 29ers with that geometry. The only slight disappointment is the Shimano M35 hubs on the wheelset, but there are plenty of aftermarket wheelsets for little money if you're bothered by the weight and servicing requirements of Deore hubs. If you want fast fire road and groomed XC riding, and have the asking price to spend on one, it looks pretty good for the money. Can you get a test ride?

If the frame looks small, check out a 26 inch steel AM bike....... 29er wheels mean you have to have what most would be considered to be a huge frame to slot between them while maintaining clearance.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for that @Cubist
I was considering the 401XB...(27.5 wheels) for a less racy riding position. Not too fussed about the wheels.
Can't get a test ride as Wiggle are the reseller...looks a good deal to my inexperienced eye though, I'm a roadie and would like to go back to a MTB for a change, usually ride a Roubaix and no spring chicken so comfort and reasonable weight is paramount.

Can you give me some alternatives you'd recommend? 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/wilier-401-xb-650b-2014


----------



## Cubist (29 Nov 2014)

Oldbloke said:


> [OTE="Cubist, post: 3400001, member: 3745"]That 501 XN looks a nice beast, very much XC race stylee though. The fork is an 80mm Reba, the brakes and drivetrain are XT. That's about par for the course for 29ers with that geometry. The only slight disappointment is the Shimano M35 hubs on the wheelset, but there are plenty of aftermarket wheelsets for little money if you're bothered by the weight and servicing requirements of Deore hubs. If you want fast fire road and groomed XC riding, and have the asking price to spend on one, it looks pretty good for the money. Can you get a test ride?
> 
> If the frame looks small, check out a 26 inch steel AM bike....... 29er wheels mean you have to have what most would be considered to be a huge frame to slot between them while maintaining clearance.



Thanks for that @Cubist
I was considering the 401XB...(27.5 wheels) for a less racy riding position. Not too fussed about the wheels.
Can't get a test ride as Wiggle are the reseller...looks a good deal to my inexperienced eye though, I'm a roadie and would like to go back to a MTB for a change, usually ride a Roubaix and no spring chicken so comfort and reasonable weight is paramount.

Can you give me some alternatives you'd recommend? 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/wilier-401-xb-650b-2014[/QUOTE]

That link shows the bike is sold out. If you give us a idea of your budget and what sort of riding you intend to do we may get a bit closer. The Carbon Willier you linked to looks to be in the £1500-2000 bracket at a guess. The world is your oyster at that price point for a hardtail.


----------



## Oldbloke (29 Nov 2014)

Cubist said:


> Thanks for that @Cubist
> I was considering the 401XB...(27.5 wheels) for a less racy riding position. Not too fussed about the wheels.
> Can't get a test ride as Wiggle are the reseller...looks a good deal to my inexperienced eye though, I'm a roadie and would like to go back to a MTB for a change, usually ride a Roubaix and no spring chicken so comfort and reasonable weight is paramount.
> 
> ...


 
That link shows the bike is sold out. If you give us a idea of your budget and what sort of riding you intend to do we may get a bit closer. The Carbon Willier you linked to looks to be in the £1500-2000 bracket at a guess. The world is your oyster at that price point for a hardtail.[/QUOTE]

Thanks again @Cubist 
My budget is £1k, the bike will be for a wide mix of riding, forest trails, XC, towpaths, offroad all day sportives. Nothing too demanding or serious though.
The Wilier model in the link is not available in UK maybe due to reseller restrictions. It's on sale in France for ca £950 which seemed a good deal to me, the geometry looks fairly relaxed, not a stretched riding position.
Your opinions and recommendations much appreciated.


----------



## Cavalol (30 Nov 2014)

Kevoffthetee said:


> If they are anything like the road bikes they will be some of the best looking bikes around.



I'll second that, purely because I'm biased and own a GTR which I still can't stop looking at one year after I bought it!


----------



## Oldbloke (30 Nov 2014)

Cavalol said:


> I'll second that, purely because I'm biased and own a GTR which I still can't stop looking at one year after I bought it!



Just Googled the GTR, you're right, a very handsome bike.


----------

